# 99222 and 99215



## Chandru.E (Oct 13, 2010)

Can we code 99222 and  99215 in single encounter. For ex: pt is seen in clinic in the morning  and admitted to hospital in the afternoon, in clinic MD has done only comprahensive History and in hospital PE and MDM is done , please guide can we code 2 E&M codes.

Thank you 
Chandru


----------



## pamtienter (Oct 13, 2010)

This can happen a lot but you can only bill the admit code.


----------



## jdibble (Oct 13, 2010)

I agree with Pam. According to your note, the doctor didn't even do a full visit in his office anyway - he only did one compontent there and the other two were done at the hospital.  If a physician sees an patient in his office and then admits him to the hospital the visits should be combined and billed under the Initial Hospital visit.


----------

